# Angelzubehör im Decathlon Palma de Mallorca?!?



## FelixatWork (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo und ein dickes Petri an alle!

Ist mein erster Forumbeitritt und Beitrag überhaupt und ich hoffe ich hab bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht? ^^

Nun zu meiner Frage...

Ich fliege Ende des Monats nach Malle, genauer nach Cala Figuera.
Ist mein erster Urlaub dort und gleich mit der ganzen Familie. Und mein Tackle muss natürlich auch mit. ^^ Ich hab schon das Forum nach Informationen durchsucht, aber leider nichts gefunden...

*Weiß jemand ob der Decathlon in Palma auch eine Angelabteilung hat?*

Das ganze hat den Hintergrund, dass ich vorhab alles außer Ruten mit zu nehmen, wegen Platz im Koffer etc. Würde mir dann dort im Decathlon eine Rute holen. Eine günstige die dann auch kaputt gehen darf. 

Bin super dankbar für jede Antwort.


----------



## Snakesfreak (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelzubehör im Decathlon Palma de Mallorca?!?*

Ich glaube, dass ich in dem Decatlon war vor 1,5 Jahren...

Sie hatten eine angelabteilung mit dem nötigsten und sogar einen Kühlschrank mit Meereswürmern.
Sollte also machbar sein eine Rute zu finden  ansonsten sind ja noch 3 Angelläden in Palma.
Falls die eine ganz günstige Rute reicht, guck mal in diesen Asia-Läden, die verkaufen alles, auch Angeln


----------



## BERND2000 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelzubehör im Decathlon Palma de Mallorca?!?*



FelixatWork schrieb:


> Hallo und ein dickes Petri an alle!
> 
> Ist mein erster Forumbeitritt und Beitrag überhaupt und ich hoffe ich hab bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht? ^^
> 
> ...


 
 Keine Ahnung.
 Aber ich kann Dier die günstigen wassergeschützten Thermostiefel aus Ihrem online Sortiment empfehlen.#6
 Die sind fast so dicht wie Gummistiefel.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelzubehör im Decathlon Palma de Mallorca?!?*

Also mein spanischer Decathlon (Figueras, Girona) hat ne viel größere Angelabteilung als der hier in Deutschland. Also würd ich mal davon ausgehen, einen Angelladen findest du aber auf jeden Fall irgendwo!


----------



## FelixatWork (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelzubehör im Decathlon Palma de Mallorca?!?*

Super...schon Mal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Haber jetzt auch mit Hilfe des Google Übersetzers herausgefunden, dass Angelartikel auf der Homepage in Palma verfügbar sind. Sollte also passen.


----------



## MalleTobi (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angelzubehör im Decathlon Palma de Mallorca?!?*

Wie von sneaksfreak geschrieben ist es auch. Kuhlschrank mit würmer und ne Abteilung mit allem was brauchst. Und die angeln sind dort günstiger als bei den China Läden und qualitativ besser.


----------



## Kalipse (5. April 2022)

Hallo, hat das damals geklappt bei Decathlon? Hattest Du Erfolg beim Angeln? Und was hast Du mit der Rute dann gemacht? Hast Du sie mit nach Hause genommen?


----------

